# The Best Moisturiser for Oily Skin??



## sam107 (May 5, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I have oily skin all over, not just my t zone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was wondering if anyone can recommend any good moisturisers for me or/and product to use after my moisturiser for oil control throughout the day.

Thanks!!

Love Sam xxx


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

I know you all are going to get tired of hearing me say this, but, I highly recommend purchasing cosmetic grade zinc oxide and mixing a tablespoon or two into a bottle of moisturizer.  It really does work.  Right now I'm using it with a moisturizer I got from the dollar store that is similar to Oil of Olay, very lightweight moisturizer that soaks in quickly.  The zinc is a natural product that has some wonderful benefits.  It will help mattify and absorb excess oil.  It helps keep acne down and helps heal acne that has popped up.  It is a natural sunscreen and because it sits on top of the skin it will help keep pores from becoming blocked.  I have not had a single rosacea flare up since I started using it daily and I rarely have acne issues.  The texture of my skin has also improved.  I got my zinc from Coastal Scents for around $3.00.  I understand you can get it other places on the web also.


----------



## sam107 (May 5, 2011)

O really I have never heard that before. For something thats so cheap it would be silly not to try it.

Thanks

Love

Sam xxx


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

i don't know how much you get at CS but at tkb you can get 1oz for 2.95, 4oz for 4.50, 8oz for 7.50 or a pound for 9.80


----------



## cara-s (May 5, 2011)

I have oily skin too! I've been using Yes to Tomatoes its been pretty awesome so far. It doesn't make me oily and it balances my skin!


----------



## magosienne (May 6, 2011)

L'occitane has a rice moisturizer that is the best i found for oily skin.


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2011)

My skin is more combo but I'm really liking Origins oil free Starting Over age erasing cream that is for oily/combo skins. It's very fresh and nice and light texture.


----------



## TammyH (May 6, 2011)

I too am a super oily skinned girl!

After following what my derm recommended and faithfully following her routine (for over a year!!) with minimal success I decided to see what else was out there - what I found was Formula 10.0.6.  It is incredible if you have oily skin.  I got it at Ulta.  I bought the cleanser, toner, detox mask and no shine moisturizer all for less than $30 (full sized !!) I cannot say enough good things about these products.

My skin has never felt or looked better.  The cleanser has a floral, clean scent and gets ALL of my makeup off without making my face feel too dry.  The toner has a nice refreshing feel and doesn't make my face feel 'tight' after putting it on.  The detox mask tingles just slightly after applying it, but again - my face feels sooo smooth when I rinse it off.  The shine no more mattifying moisturizer is hands down the best best best I have ever used.  My face feels like it has been moisturized - but it's not slick - if that makes any sense LOL!  Now the scent of it is kinda strong after you put it on - but it does go away....I'm so glad that I seen this product review as a recommended video on YouTube!!!

I have been battling oily skin for quite some time now.  And the product my derm had me using were leaving little dry flaky patched along my jawline and my nose was flaking like crazay!!!! But the Formula 10.0.6 has evened out my skin and now everything feels absolutely wonderful!!!

Hope this helps!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *sam107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## sam107 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for everyones help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love

Sam xxx


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 7, 2011)

Neutrogena's Oil Free Moisturizer is awesome! There is a big difference between moisture and oil and even if your skin is oily, it can be missing the important moisturizers it needs.  It is available in regular, combo and sensitive skin formula. My daughter, who is oily and acne prone uses it and it really really helps her dry patches out.  Not to mention, it's really easy to find in most drug and department stores and is more than reasonable in regards to price. You can get more info on the products here: 

http://www.neutrogena.com/product/oil-free+moisture+spf+15.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://www.neutrogena.com/product/oil-free+moisture+-+sensitive+skin.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://www.neutrogena.com/product/oil-free+moisture+-+combination+skin.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you all are going to get tired of hearing me say this, but, I highly recommend purchasing cosmetic grade zinc oxide and mixing a tablespoon or two into a bottle of moisturizer.  It really does work.  Right now I'm using it with a moisturizer I got from the dollar store that is similar to Oil of Olay, very lightweight moisturizer that soaks in quickly.  The zinc is a natural product that has some wonderful benefits.  It will help mattify and absorb excess oil.  It helps keep acne down and helps heal acne that has popped up.  It is a natural sunscreen and because it sits on top of the skin it will help keep pores from becoming blocked.  I have not had a single rosacea flare up since I started using it daily and I rarely have acne issues.  The texture of my skin has also improved.  I got my zinc from Coastal Scents for around $3.00.  I understand you can get it other places on the web also.



Just wondering, about what size bottle do you use?


----------



## jeanarick (May 7, 2011)

This is a 6oz bottle and I'd say start with 1tbsp of zinc oxide and add more if you feel like you need it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

Thanks jean I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## smashinbeauty (May 8, 2011)

I use

FACE WASH: neutrogena oil free face wash 





       



CREAM: Uriage Hyseac Hydra matifying emulsion is the perfect solution for combination to oily skins to reduce shine and ensure a well-moisturized skin and a radiant complexion. 

CLEANSING LOTION : Uriage Hyseac cleansing lotion fo combination to oily skin 

you can get it here http://www.parapharmanet.com/face-care-skin-solutions,us,3,70.cfm?pag=2


----------



## foodaddict (May 8, 2011)

Shiseido's moisturizer for oily skin is AMAZING! It leaves your skin matte and it doesn't feel oily at all after. It's the product that has the blue colour in front. Not too pricey either, around $25 canadian.

I've also tried philosophy moisturizers too and they are pretty good. A bit more moisturizing than the shiseido one so I switch it up depending on how dry my skin is


----------



## Amber204 (May 8, 2011)

_L'Occitane products are new to me I just got a milk moisturizer and its awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 10, 2011)

The Best oil controlling Moisturizer for me is

Plus you can just use it for your t- zone and than a regular moisturizer elsewhere


----------



## jadamiranda (May 10, 2011)

Try Murad oil control mattifier spf 15.


----------



## tiarra (May 10, 2011)

My only suggestion is to stay away from Clean and Clear Mattifying Moisturizer. It's thick and weird and actually made my skin feel overly dry.


----------



## 8marktennis (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey there, I have combination skin (T zone) as well.. The moisturizer I use is from Shielo.. It's called Shielo Complexion AntiAging Moisturizer .. I don't know if you'll find the similar one where you stay.. But this moisturizer from Shielo is for oily or combination skin .. I really like this brand.. It doesn't cause me any break outs.. Hope this helps!!


----------



## OlgaG (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi There, I tried to put zinc oxide in my cream, and it WORKS!!!!! Thank you soo much for recommending that!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 9, 2013)

I use Lush Vanishing Cream. It works really well


----------



## Amara18 (Nov 9, 2013)

I suggest you try this product: Medik8 Hydr8â„¢ SPF 25 Hydrator Normal/Oily (http://www.mitchandmiacosmetics.com.au/medik8-hydr8-spf-25-hydrator-normal-and-oily). It has Jojoba oil that quickly absorbs into the skin to give it a smooth and silky finish. It's also a moisture magnet, a special humectant that provides intensive moisture to the skin and makes you feeling instantly refreshed and glowing.


----------



## royalpalmmedspa (Nov 13, 2013)

you know that a good moisturizer can calm redness or flare ups of skin issues like eczema. Most sensitive skin will benefit from a basic moisturizer without a lot of added chemicals or preservatives.


----------



## necilia (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone use milk of magnesia for their skin?


----------

